# Just got a new Quad!



## whitedogone (Sep 4, 2010)

New to me anyways. 

2006 Can-am 800 Max 2-up.

I've been wanting to upgrade from the 99 Sportsman 335 for a while. I ran into a great deal on this 06 Outlander 2-up. 600 miles in great shape for $5500. All I can say so far is this thing is FAST! Almost dangerous fast. Maybe I'll get used to it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRTxgleapRk&feature=related


----------



## Wildman1024 (Sep 13, 2010)

canned hams are great machines but I couldn't justify the price tag for a new one. I bought 2 kawasaki's for the price of 1 canned ham. I love my brute 750 and i got it set up just the way I like it. Lift springs, 27" tires, full skid plates, warn 3k winch. I had the primary clutch machined and bot the primary and secondary resprung. She will only do 63 now but gets there wicked fast and has alot more bottom end then stock 

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f_JWSP2ihdc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f_JWSP2ihdc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------

